
GRPC-Web: JavaScript client library that enables browser clients to access a gRPC server - guifortaine
https://github.com/grpc/grpc-web
======
kukx
The link leads to 404, at least for me.

~~~
guifortaine
Hello,

It is a private repository because it is still in beta.

You need to request an access through this form:

[https://goo.gl/G2bBZQ](https://goo.gl/G2bBZQ)

Très cordialement / Best Regards,

~~~
opendomain
Then why post it here?

What does this repo do? Why would anyone want to request access with a
description of what it is?

